# Those Germans and their Scorpions!



## Jess (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, I know. Dating myself. Love the Scorpions and now another German Scorpion has caught my eye...

I found this forum searching for other gun related info and it looks like a good place to poke around for any owners of a Sig Sauer Scorpion. 

I beheld one up close and personal today and found my self curiously aroused and moist with anticipation. However.... That price tag scared me back into my britches. Is that MF'er REALLY worth $1100?

Now don't bark at me for being a miser ( I am ) but I can work my budget around it. It's just, well.... $1100! (There's a new baby in the house this year too. You'd think at my age I'd have figured out where they come from by now and took preventive measures..)

Last .45 I owned was a Kimber Pro Carry II. Paid $720 for it 10 or so years ago and flinched pretty damn hard then when I reached for my wallet. 

I guess my question is...Is it THAT good? It FELT that good I can tell you that much. 

I really found myself drawn into the sweetness of the duracoat finish, picatinny rail, smooth operation, flat trigger (isn't that an oddity that feels damn good on a trigger??) and the micarta scales, chamferred around the mag opening for easier insertion.... Yeah, I know. Sounds like I'm indexing myself, BUT DAYUM people, this is a fine piece of work here!

So who has made the plunge and bought one? Any issues? complaints? Praises?? I was eyeballing the not so equally expensive but fine as all hell Springfield Range Officer (About $200 +/- less). 

I like the Sig being a hair shorter for stroking the leather a little quicker. Doesn't feel as short as an Officer Model Colt? Surely not as short as the Pro Carry II. T

he sight on the Springfield is like a sheet of plywood with a notch cut out. (I know, they can be replaced. but for how much? Realistically a good change of sights could put the price right back into the Sig's range.)

I'm at a loss but thinking seriously about doing some trading and selling to acquire this gun. Been a long time since I've had the sickness this bad over a handgun! But she's soooo sweet.... And she'd look so good riding with my DPMS carbine and RAT 5 on my vest.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I think they're awfully purdy myself.......


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.....gotta love them Sigs...JJ


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*here is mine*










here is mine and i think it was worth every one of my wife's pennies...

It is a very tight gun compared to the Colt Govt. i noticed that all tolerances seemed a bit tighter such as the grip safety, there is almost no space between it and the frame.

one negative would be the shape of the slide, due to the fact that very few holsters fit it. Blackhawk serpas do as do remoras. I like the way it looks and like that is so different.

the grips and mainspring housing built into a magwell is very neat. I also really like the unique shape of the ambi thumb safety


----------



## Jess (Feb 24, 2012)

Yessiree. That's her... The nice lady at the local gun store up here (Hunters Paradise) undercut the competition and quoted me a price at $989.00! Time to do some horse trading!


----------



## Jess (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Blackhawk serpas. It's what I use for concealed duty carry. Optics Planet turns out the gun metal grey ones in the $25 range too. So I have another for my Glock 22 and another for my fishing gun (Rossi 357.) Fishin gun...I'd be upset if I dropped it in the lake but I wouldn't miss any sleep over it.


----------

